# Steam: Ab sofort auch Anwendungen über die Download-Plattform erhältlich



## icon1zed (3. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Ab sofort auch Anwendungen über die Download-Plattform erhältlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Ab sofort auch Anwendungen über die Download-Plattform erhältlich


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Oktober 2012)

Steam 4ever!


----------



## shippy74 (3. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Blöde Frage: Muß ich dann auch ON sein wenn ich die Software starten will?? zb: Ohne Internet kein Office oder wie funktioniert das??


----------



## Drag (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht. Bei Games musst ja auch nur da online sein, wo es von dem Game verlangt wird


----------



## JackTheDipper (3. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mal ne Blöde Frage: Muß ich dann auch ON sein wenn ich die Software starten will?? zb: Ohne Internet kein Office oder wie funktioniert das??


 
Bei der Software sollte es auch nicht anderst sein als bei den Spielen:
Kein Internet => Offlinemodus springt an.

In "meiner" Straße hat ein Bagger den Verteiler angebuddelt, konnte aber trotzdem weiterhin ohne Probleme (und Internet) Borderlands2 sielen.


----------



## Oelf (3. Oktober 2012)

hat valve nicht über win8 gelästert weil der "store" zu sehr einschränkt und jetzt machen sie das gleiche ?
versteht mich nicht falsch ich mag steam, von mir aus kann gern jedes spiel steam als kopierschutz nutzen aber auf den zug aufspringen über den man sich beschwert halte ich für ein falsches zeichen, dann sollte man lieber vorher die klappe halten.

davon abgesehen gibts bei steam (wie die vorredner schon festgestellt haben) einen offline modus, es ist also vom jeweiligen spiel/programm abhängig ob der dauerhafte online zwang besteht oder nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Oelf schrieb:


> hat valve nicht über win8 gelästert weil der "store" zu sehr einschränkt und jetzt machen sie das gleiche ?..


 Eigentlich wurden nur allgemeine Phrasen wie 'Windows 8 ist schrecklich' oder so ähnlich verlautbart.

Aber ist schon lustig, dass sie jetzt auch noch Programme anbieten, welche dann irgendwann auch für Windows 8 sein werden. Da ich natürlich nicht in Steam registriert bin, würde es mich mal interessieren ob es die Anwendungen auch in einer Variante für Linux gibt.

Ansonsten waren die Aussagen von Newell bezüglich Linux nur die eines Möchtegern Revoluzzer.


----------



## Mothman (3. Oktober 2012)

JackTheDipper schrieb:


> In "meiner" Straße hat ein Bagger den Verteiler angebuddelt, konnte aber trotzdem weiterhin ohne Probleme (und Internet) Borderlands2 sielen.


Sag das mal den ganzen Anti-Steam-Paranoikern hier!  
Das wäre nämlich eines dieser kruden Szenarien, die immer gemalt werden.


----------



## Odin333 (3. Oktober 2012)

Oelf schrieb:


> hat valve nicht über win8 gelästert weil der "store" zu sehr einschränkt und jetzt machen sie das gleiche?



Ich glaube du verstehst das falsch. Valve springt jetzt nicht auf den Zug auf, "obwohl" sie über den Win App-Store gelästert haben, sondern sie haben darüber gelästert, weil sie selbst einen Appstore vermutlich schon lange vor Microsofts eigerner Ankündigung in Planung hatten.

Das bedeutete natürlich Konkurrenz, mit der man nicht gerechnet hatte. Der MS Appstore ist auf jedem neuen Rechner vorinstalliert, Steam nicht. Das ist natürlich für Valve eine beschissene Situation.


----------



## Chronik (3. Oktober 2012)

Nur mal so eine Frage, wenn ich mir ein Programm über Steam kaufe, benötigt dann das Programm auch Steam um überhaupt laufen zu können (wie bei Valve Games)?


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sag das mal den ganzen Anti-Steam-Paranoikern hier!
> Das wäre nämlich eines dieser kruden Szenarien, die immer gemalt werden.


 Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätte er deshalb nicht mehr spielen können. Und wieso sollte Valve diese Funktion nicht wieder entfernen? War ja über viele Jahre der Fall, liegt also durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.

Und durch Verunglimpfungen der Steam-Kritiker machst du dich auch nicht glaubwürdiger. Hast du überhaupt jemals eine einzige negative Kritik zu Steam geäußert?
Kann mich nicht erinnern. 

Wenigstens habe ich, wenn auch zugegeben nur einmal, auch etwas positives von Steam benannt.


----------



## Mothman (3. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich ja schon bemerkenswert, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst. 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und durch Verunglimpfungen der Steam-Kritiker machst du dich auch nicht glaubwürdiger.


Was heißt "glaubwürdiger"? Kämpfe ich hier um Anerkennung meiner "Glaubwürdigkeit"? Ich sage meine Meinung über Steam und dass ich es nicht so eng sehe und keinen Bock mehr auf diese Schlecht- und Panikmacher habe. Kann ja jeder nutzen oder nicht nutzen, aber man muss ja nicht ständig in allem das Übelste vermuten und das jedem User von Steam unter die Nase reiben. 
Ich hab ja begriffen, dass ihr Angst vor Steam und der Entwicklung habt, ich hab aber keine. Und nicht, weil ich nicht nachdenke oder nen Konsum-Zombie bin. Ich verschließe mich bloß nicht vor Entwicklungen. Hätte man das schon immer so gemacht (aus Angst, es könnte sich ja mal zum eigenen Nachteil entwickeln), würden wir heute evtl. noch Gameboy spielen.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt jemals eine einzige negative Kritik zu Steam geäußert?


Ja, z.B. dass Neuerscheinungen manchmal zu teuer sind, im Vergleich zum Retail. 
Und selbst wenn nicht: MUSS ich mich denn negativ über Steam äußern, um für dich "glaubwürdig" zu sein? Du lässt also garkeine anderen Meinungen zu. 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern.


Macht ja nichts.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

Ganz lustig die Cloud Funktion damit man die Arbeit in der Cloud zusätzlich abspeichern
und wo anders fortführen kann. Echt coole Sache 

Und vor allem die Achievements habens drauf 
10 Compile Errors, 100 Debugs, Open Preferences x.xx%


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Finde ich ja schon bemerkenswert, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst.


Nein, ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, ich sehe hier nur weit und breit keine Paranoiker von Steam.


Mothman schrieb:


> Was heißt "glaubwürdiger"? Kämpfe ich hier um Anerkennung meiner "Glaubwürdigkeit"? Ich sage meine Meinung über Steam und dass ich es nicht so eng sehe und keinen Bock mehr auf diese Schlecht- und Panikmacher habe. Kann ja jeder nutzen oder nicht nutzen, aber man muss ja nicht ständig in allem das Übelste vermuten und das jedem User von Steam unter die Nase reiben.
> Ich hab ja begriffen, dass ihr Angst vor Steam und der Entwicklung habt, ich hab aber keine. Und nicht, weil ich nicht nachdenke oder nen Konsum-Zombie bin. Ich verschließe mich bloß nicht vor Entwicklungen. Hätte man das schon immer so gemacht (aus Angst, es könnte sich ja mal zum eigenen Nachteil entwickeln), würden wir heute evtl. noch Gameboy spielen.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, da du deine Meinung vertrittst, dass du zumindest ein Minimum an Interesse hast, dass diese auch ernst genommen wird.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht weshalb man seine Meinung in einem Forum kundtun sollte. Und Angst im Zusammenhang mit Computerspielen habe ich sowieso keine. Bei mir geht es um Prinzipien, wenn mir jemand, in diesem Falle Steam, vormacht er verkauft mir etwas, was aber in Wirklichkeit nur ein Abo ist, dann lehne ich das kategorisch ab.

Würde ich bei Musik oder Filmen ganz genau so machen.


Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. dass Neuerscheinungen manchmal zu teuer sind, im Vergleich zum Retail.
> Und selbst wenn nicht: MUSS ich mich denn negativ über Steam äußern, um für dich "glaubwürdig" zu sein? Du lässt also garkeine anderen Meinungen zu.


Das habe ich aber etwas anders in Erinnerung. Meintest du nicht, dass dir das egal wäre da du dir den Weg zu einem Geschäft sparst und es deshalb in Kauf nimmst? 
Okay, man kann das trotzdem auch als Kritik ansehen, dann habe ich das vielleicht nur falsch interpretiert



Mothman schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht: MUSS ich mich denn negativ über Steam äußern, um  für dich "glaubwürdig" zu sein? Du lässt also garkeine anderen Meinungen  zu.


Müssen musst du natürlich gar nichts, ich sage nur wenn du das nicht verstehst verstehe ich dich nicht. Und andere Meinungen sind vollkommen in Ordnung.

Nur mal als Beispiel, ich habe auch öfters geschrieben, dass ich nachvollziehen kann, warum viele Steam als Vorteil sehen. Was mich etwas stört, dass du ein wenig so tust, als wäre die Kritik an Steam völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.

Wie mit dem Bagger und der Offline Funktion, die funktioniert jetzt wie lange? Und wie lange gibt es Steam? Das ist es was dich in Bezug auf Steam etwas unglaubwürdig macht.

Da wird dann dadurch der Eindruck erweckt als hätte es diese Problematik nie gegeben und das war hauptsächlich der Punkt der mich gestört hat.


----------



## groening (3. Oktober 2012)

Finde es klasse was valve in letzter Zeit alles macht.
Der erste Film mit indigame the movie - und nächstes jahr der erste Film mit Source Filmmaker von einem Oscarnominierten.
Neue Communityfeatures, Greenlight, Software.
Big Picture (bin gerade dabei meinen Tv dafür zu verkabeln) um dann genüsslich Rocksmith zocken zu können.
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Musik auf steam


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

groening schrieb:


> Finde es klasse was valve in letzter Zeit alles macht.


Dito! Außer es gibt immer noch nix zu Half Life 3 
.


> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Musik auf steam


 Schrei es nicht zu laut 

Ne. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich dass Valve
früher oder später etwas ähnliches wie ein Betriebssystem
auf die Beine stellen wird.

Hängt glaub ich alles von Windows ab.
Bin mir sicher dass Valve die ganzen Betriebssysteme momentan
etwas im Blick behält und später eine
Art Steam System entwickelt 
(Falls ab Windows 8 das Betriebssystem wirklich immer
mehr verschlossener wird)

Und wenn Microsoft durch ihr Betriebssystem
die Konkurrenzsoftware immer mehr peinigen möchte statt
immer mehr Freiheit einzubauen (Orientierung richtung Apple)

denke ich sogar dass Valve der erste aber auf keinen Fall
der letzte ist dieser Platform früher oder später
den Rücken zukehren lässt.( In welcher Form auch immer )

Ganz gespannt bin ich auf die Entwicklung von Linux durch Valve.


----------



## dave1921 (3. Oktober 2012)

@doomkeeper: Glaubst du echt, dass Microsoft es sich leisten kann, Windows zu verschliessen. Stell dir mal den Aufstand und den Imageschaden vor.


----------



## Mothman (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel, ich habe auch öfters geschrieben, dass ich nachvollziehen kann, warum viele Steam als Vorteil sehen. Was mich etwas stört, dass du ein wenig so tust, als wäre die Kritik an Steam völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.


Ich erkenne die negativen Faktoren von Plattformen wie Steam durchaus an. Aber ich finde manche übertreiben da einfach. 
1. Überwiegen für mich die Vorteile eindeutig
2. sind die Nachteile zum Großteil verzeihlich, weil sie 
    a) selten auftreten
    b) evtl. ja auch Kinderkrankheiten sind

WIe z.B. die Verfügbarkeit die nicht zu 100% garantiert werden kann. Aber es sind vielleicht 99,5% (zumindest bei mir). Und darüber hinaus muss man ja nicht immer nur auf sich und seine gegenwärtige Situation gaffen und alles, was im Moment vielleicht noch nicht perfekt ist, ablehnen, nur weil es nicht in die eigene Welt passt.
Sicher: Steam ist nicht perfekt. Aber es macht sehr, sehr viel richtig und ist sichtbar bemüht sich zu entwickeln/zu verbessern. 

Steam ist keine Gefahr für unser Hobby. Eher im Gegenteil. Aber das bleibt wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ganz gespannt bin ich auf die Entwicklung von Linux durch Valve...


 Ich glaube da müsste nicht besonders viel entwickelt werden, die Entwickler hätten halt einen zusätzlichen Aufwand bzw. Kosten wenn sie Ihre Spiele auch auf Linux portieren würden.

Es gibt ja bereits ein paar Spiele wie z. B. Amnesia die auch auf Linux laufen, auf der folgenden Seite gibt's die Demo für Linux.
Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Aber wenn es Steam/Valve tatsächlich schaffen sollte Linux weiter zu entwickeln, dann wäre das in der Tat etwas positives, welches mir die Argumentation dagegen doch erschweren würde. Zum "Glück" glaube ich nicht daran, dass Valve das ernst meint, sondern ich denke es wird damit lediglich versucht Druck auf MS bezüglich Windows 8 auszuüben.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

dave1921 schrieb:


> @doomkeeper: Glaubst du echt, dass Microsoft es sich leisten kann, Windows zu verschliessen. Stell dir mal den Aufstand und den Imageschaden vor.


 
Anders kann man sich die negative Kritik nicht erklären.

Ich weiß ich werde hier auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen wenn ich sage
dass Valve bzw. Gabe N einfach ein Genie ist
und immer weiß was er sagt.

Er kennt Microsoft, er sieht unsere Branche immer paar Jahre älter als sie ist 
und bemüht sich so kundenfreundlich wie möglich zu sein und trotzdem beruflichen Erfolg zu haben.

Und wenn sogar Gabe N so reagiert dann muss einfach etwas dran sein.

Vll wird es wieder etwas wie damals mit Steams Geburt?
Vll wird das einige Zeit gut laufen mit Windows 8 und ein paar Entwicklerteams werden nachwievor
neues für Window 8 (usw) entwickeln.

Irgendwann platzt vielleicht die Bombe und wir haben eine geschlossene Platform
die zwar gut für Microsoft ist aber die Entwickler und Kunden nur noch gängelt?

Dann wären wir in einer ähnlichen Situation wie jetzt mit Steam.
Valve hat sich mit Steam abgesichert um selbstständig zu bleiben, meiner Meinung nach haben sie den PC Markt
stabilisiert und jetz könnte dieses Projekt etwas künstlich abgebremst werden
weil Microsoft die eigene Platform für " zu offen " hält.

Ich kann mir da wirklich gut vorstellen dass Valve groß und mächtig genug ist
um etwas eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen damit sie nicht mal mehr von Microsoft abhängig sind.

Ich würde vll sogar behaupten dass Valve
das Zeug dazu hätte eine Art Betriebssystem für Gamer zu werden (vll in Kooperation mit Linux oder so?)
Dann kommt noch ihre Hardware Abteilung ins Spiel mit Controller
ja sogar eigener "Konsole" ?

Wenn man sich die Branche anschaut, merkt man dass momentan wirklich alles drunter und drüber läuft.
Kann mir schon gut vorstellen dass Valve auf das alles keinen Bock hat und einfach ihr Ding durchzieht
von A bis Z ohne Börse, Microsoft und anderen Branchenheinis.

Natürlich wäre dann "Valve" eigentlich auch eine geschlossene Platform aber wenigstens
würde man das bekommen was das Unternehmen auch versprechen würde.
Praktisch, Schnell, Stabil, mit großer Fanbase (bzw. support von anderen Entwicklern und Unternehmen)
tollen Games, kostenfreien zusätzlichen Content.

Dann hätte z.b. ein Nvidia und AMD auch optimale Bedingungen ihre Treiber für ein Betriebssystem
zu optimieren ohne großartigen SchnickSchnack und "Tricks".
Open GL könnte wieder in Mode kommen.

Ich gebe zu ich fantasiere echt gern, aber ich sehe wirklich
viele Wege die sich öffnen könnten 

Und wenn ich das tu, tun das viele andere bestimmt auch.
Und Valve erst recht (weil Windows 8 vll etlichen Unternehmen zum Umdenken zwingt) ?
Software gibts ja jetz auch schon auf Steam.

Alles nur ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...Steam ist keine Gefahr für unser Hobby. Eher im Gegenteil. Aber das bleibt wohl Ansichtssache.


 Da es keine Zahlen zu Steam gibt ist es müßig darüber zu spekulieren  inwieweit Steam positiv oder negativ für PC-Spiele wirkt.
Es  gibt aber eine Möglichkeit zumindest eine Tendenz festzustellen, und die  ist eindeutig, noch nie wurden wohl so viele Spiele von der Konsole auf  den PC portiert.

Wenn Steam so viel tolles für den PC beitragen  würde, wäre es eher so dass der PC bei den großen Spielen  Leadplattform wäre, es ist aber genau umgekehrt und das merkt man vielen Spielen auch an.

Und man kann das sowieso nicht auf Steam alleine beschränken, Origin, Ubilauncher und Co. sind logische Entwicklungen durch Steam. Wer da den Zusammenhang nicht sieht, hat möglicherweise keinen klaren Blick.

Und wenn Valve mit Steam nur das beste für den Spieler will, was für einen plausiblen Grund haben dann die Dinge die in den Steam Subscriber Agreements drin stehen?

Bin gespannt ob mir dieses jemand nachvollziehbar erklären kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich werde hier auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen wenn ich sage
> dass Valve bzw. Gabe N einfach ein Genie ist
> und immer weiß was er sagt.


 Meinst du wirklich? 
Valve - Harte Aussagen von Gabe Newell zur PlayStation 3 - News bei GameStar.de
Gabe Newell präsentiert Portal 2 für Playstation 3


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich?
> Valve - Harte Aussagen von Gabe Newell zur PlayStation 3 - News bei GameStar.de
> Gabe Newell präsentiert Portal 2 für Playstation 3


 
Und was willst du mit diesen Links sagen?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich?
> Valve - Harte Aussagen von Gabe Newell zur PlayStation 3 - News bei GameStar.de
> Gabe Newell präsentiert Portal 2 für Playstation 3


 
macht doch 'nen eigenen thread auf, wo sich steam-fanboys und -hater die köpfe einschlagen können.
mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass das immer noch so ein thema ist.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> macht doch 'nen eigenen thread auf, wo sich steam-fanboys und -hater die köpfe einschlagen können.
> mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass das immer noch so ein thema ist.


 Doch, seit Jahren in jedem Steamthread. Immer dieselben Pro/Contra Argumente, immer dasselbe im Kreis drehen.
Manche Leute haben einfach zuviel Zeit.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Doch, seit Jahren in jedem Steamthread. Immer dieselben Pro/Contra Argumente, immer dasselbe im Kreis drehen.



eben, das iss es ja.
die argumente sind seit jahren ausgetauscht.
jedem (hier) sind vor- und nachteile von steam hinlänglich bekannt. 
da gibts einfach nix mehr zu diskutieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt was für Anwendungen auf Steam noch so veröffentlicht werden.

@Doomkeeper
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht das Newell einen Hass auf die PS3 bzw. dessen Archtitektur hat und dann ein paar Jahre später Portal 2 darauf veröffentlichen lässt.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt was für Anwendungen auf Steam noch so veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> @Doomkeeper
> Keine Ahnung, vielleicht das Newell einen Hass auf die PS3 bzw. dessen Archtitektur hat und dann ein paar Jahre später Portal 2 darauf veröffentlichen lässt.


 
Trotzdem hat er nie gesagt dass Valve nie ein Spiel für eine Konsole bringt, deswegen
stelle ich auch deine Links in Frage.

Ich hab da auch bezüglich Portal 2 irgendwo was gesehen
wo einfach einige Mitarbeiter Lust hatten dieses Spiel für die Playstation 3 zu machen
und somit hatte das Projekt Portal 2 für PS3 seinen Lauf genommen, ohne Gabe.

Wie der Tagesablauf bei Valve funktioniert wurde schon oft genug erklärt und durchleuchtet. 

Gabe ist nicht der erste der sagt dass vor allem die Playstation 3
die Entwicklung unnötig schwer macht. Und da hat er doch recht oder nicht? 
Playstation 3 ist für mich persönlich ebenfalls ein Fail im Preis und in der Leistung.

Er hat seine Meinung dazu abgegeben und lässt die Mitarbeiter machen wenn sie es möchten
und können.

Trotzdem versteh ich nicht warum man mit dir oft über Steam reden muss.
Wirds dir nicht langsam langweilig?

Und Links aus dem Jahre 2007 helfen hier gar nix.
Hier gehts eher darum wie es wohl in naher Zukunft um Steam geht und wohin
der Weg führt.
Ich mein Steam wird von Monat zu Monat ständig erweitert und nimmt eine beachtliche Größe an.

Wenn Gabe nicht wissen würde was er tut und sagt, dann wäre Valve jetzt nicht da wo es jetzt ist.
Reputation, Verkaufszahlen, Preise, Engagement und ein gesunder Menschenverstand
wurde belohnt.

Also warum immer noch das leidige Thema rund um Valve bzw. Steam? 

Du kannst sicher sein dass wir ohne Valve bzw. Steam
nur noch ein Electronic Arts + Acti Bliz und vll noch Ubisoft hätten (wenn überhaupt).

Und nach welcher Politik diese Unternehmen verfahren muss man wohl nach den letzten
Meldungen nicht wiederholen oder?
Valve ist die einzige Größe wo sich andere die Zähne ausbeissen.

Wo kriegt man denn sonst noch Kostenlosen Content, Mods , x Features
und gleichberechtigung der User?

Kaum mehr irgendwo


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch bezüglich Portal 2 irgendwo was gesehen
> wo einfach einige Mitarbeiter Lust hatten dieses Spiel für die Playstation 3 zu machen
> und somit hatte das Projekt Portal 2 für PS3 seinen Lauf genommen, ohne Gabe....


 Wer stand da im Video von der zweiten verlinkten Seite und bedankte sich bei Sony, war doch Newell, oder? So etwas nenne ich inkonsequent.

Und ich reagiere nur auf Behauptungen die in meinen Augen einfach hanebüchen sind. Ach ja, wirklich kostenlosen Content, im Sinne von 'gehört mir' bekommt man bei Good Old Games und nicht bei Steam. DRM-Frei, einheitliche Preise weltweit, extra Bonuse usw...
GOG.com


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wer stand da im Video von der zweiten verlinkten Seite und bedankte sich bei Sony, war doch Newell, oder? So etwas nenne ich inkonsequent.
> 
> Und ich reagiere nur auf Behauptungen die in meinen Augen einfach hanebüchen sind. Ach ja, wirklich kostenlosen Content, im Sinne von 'gehört mir' bekommt man bei Good Old Games und nicht bei Steam. DRM-Frei, einheitliche Preise weltweit, extra Bonuse usw...
> GOG.com


 
Ich würde mich auch bei jemanden bedanken wenn ich meine Platform auf
eine andere geschlossene Platform anbieten könnte 

Mit diesem Schachzug hat Valve ihre Platform selbst bei einem Sony untergebracht und verbreitet.
Ich würde mich auch freuen über sowas.

Und mal so nebenbei.
Was soll er bei so einer Präsentation bzw. Ankündigung sonst sagen?
Soll er sagen wie scheisse er alles findet, alle Konsolen und Sony selbst? 
Bei so einer Präsentation bzw. Ankündigung?

Jetzt im ernst? 

Denk doch erstmal nach bevor du mit sowas ankommst.

Würdest du dich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit für eine Zusammenarbeit bedanken?
Das machen alle Unternehmen der Welt so und ist oft nur eine Höflichkeitsformel.

Aber dass du das in seiner Situation natürlich vollkommen falsch siehst war natürlich
vorherzusehen


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was soll er bei so einer Präsentation bzw. Ankündigung sonst sagen?
> Soll er sagen wie scheisse er alles findet, alle Konsolen und Sony selbst?
> Bei so einer Präsentation bzw. Ankündigung?
> 
> ...


 
Nach deinen Angaben war es nicht seine Entscheidung sondern die einiger seiner Mitarbeiter. Dann kann er doch auch den verantwortlichen von dem Port von Portal 2 beauftragen dieses zu übernehmen.

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet bewirbt er ein Spiel für eine Plattform die er nach eigenen Angaben hasst, jedenfalls dafür zu programmieren. Tut mir Leid, aber unter dem Begriff Genie verstehe ich vielleicht etwas anderes als du.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nach deinen Angaben war es nicht seine Entscheidung sondern die einiger seiner Mitarbeiter. Dann kann er doch auch den verantwortlichen von dem Port von Portal 2 beauftragen dieses zu übernehmen.
> 
> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet bewirbt er ein Spiel für eine Plattform die er nach eigenen Angaben hasst, jedenfalls dafür zu programmieren. Tut mir Leid, aber unter dem Begriff Genie verstehe ich vielleicht etwas anderes als du.


 
dazu fällt mir nur das hier ein 

http://imageshack.us/a/img35/4857/37582840715547601033620.jpg

Wäre ein anderer rausgekommen wärs auch nicht richtig gewesen. ne? 

Hätte Valve kein Konsolenspiel rausgehauen wären die Konsoleros beleidigt geblieben. 

Valve hat trotzdem ab und zu mal etwas für die Konsole gemacht siehe Half Life 1, Half life 2 und Counter Strike ( Go )
da passt es vielen trotzdem nicht weil ja jetz alles vercasualiert wird 

Was lernt man aus einigen Leuten?
Egal was man macht, Herr Smith 
Und leider triffts langsam auch auf dich zu.

In diesem Sinne ..


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Wäre ein anderer rausgekommen wärs auch nicht richtig gewesen. ne? ...


 "Richtig" wäre es gewesen sich gar nicht erst so über die PS3 zu äußern und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass dies ein Genie auch nicht gemacht hätte.

Und du hast diesen Maßstab an Newell angelegt nicht ich.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich echt mal Interessieren ob sich das für Steam rechnet, weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist aber ich kaufe normal keine oder kaum Software, gibt fast nichts was es nicht als Freeware Alternative gibt.
So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das alles nicht, bei Spielen ok, aber so viel Leute werden wohl nicht Software kaufen in dem Umfang.
Und ob Firmen Software von Steam kaufen bezweifele ich, da sie dann ja Steam auch installieren müssten, was immer so ne Sache ist wenn man Mitarbeiter am PC sitzen hat.
Wie gesagt nen echten Vorteil oder Nutzen kann ich da nicht sehen, aber wenns in die Hose geht kanns mir auch egal sein, ist ja nicht meine Kohle.


----------



## Mothman (3. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben, das iss es ja.
> die argumente sind seit jahren ausgetauscht.
> jedem (hier) sind vor- und nachteile von steam hinlänglich bekannt.
> da gibts einfach nix mehr zu diskutieren.


Ganz genau. Und deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum bei jedem Thread wo es um Steam geht immer Leute auftauchen, die meinen die Anderen "warnen" und "aufklären" zu müssen. Das geht halt langsam auf den Sack.
Eben WEIL es keinen Sinn macht. Spielen und spielen lassen. Und wenn man sich in jedem Thread reinziehen muss, dass Steam-User nicht nachdenken und Konsum-Zombies sind und "unglaubwürdig" sind, weil sie nichts gegen Steam haben....tja, dann platzt einem auch schon mal der Kragen.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Eben WEIL es keinen Sinn macht. Spielen und spielen lassen. Und wenn man sich in jedem Thread reinziehen muss, dass Steam-User nicht nachdenken und Konsum-Zombies sind und "unglaubwürdig" sind, weil sie nichts gegen Steam haben....tja, dann platzt einem auch schon mal der Kragen.


 Na ja, ich möchte betonen unglaubwürdig bezogen auf Steam, nicht allgemein unglaubwürdig. 
Und das fällt mir nicht nur bei Steam auf sondern auch extrem bei Spielen von Blizzard. Da gibt es bei manchen nicht den Hauch einer Kritik und wehe wenn von jemanden anderen etwas negatives geäußert wird.

Eigentlich müsste ich die Beiträge gar nicht mehr lesen, ich weiß mehr oder weniger bereits vorher was im Beitrag stehen wird.

Und mein erster Beitrag ging um die Programme bei Steam und nicht um eine Grundsatzdiskussion.

Aber wenn dann jemand schreibt wie toll doch Steam ist, weil er ohne Internetverbindung spielen kann, dann ist das zwar richtig, aber das war ja die überwiegende Zeit eben nicht möglich. 

Und wenn dann noch jemand deshalb diesen Kritikpunkt an Steam nutzt, um andere als Paranoiker zu bezeichnen, dann kann ich nicht anders als darauf zu antworten.

Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich diese Kritik geäußert habe es nicht möglich war, wenn mir ein Bagger die Verbindung kappt einfach in den Offlinemodus zu wechseln, bevor man nicht Online war.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist es verständlicher um was es mir eigentlich ging.


----------



## ING (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das geht halt langsam auf den Sack.


wer nicht hören will muss fühlen 

 weißt doch wie hier der hase läuft, iss bei origin, ea usw. auch nicht anders.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wer nicht hören will muss fühlen
> 
> weißt doch wie hier der hase läuft, iss bei origin, ea usw. auch nicht anders.


 
naja, nur das bei Origin die meisten das wenn aus den falschen Gründen nicht mögen und denken, das würde einem den Rechner ausspionieren +  sind zu blöde und glauben irgendeinem Hiopei bei YT anstatt Profis bei der c't

Und so, muss man echt mal schauen was das so wird, bisher muss man halt schon sagen, dass das Anfangsangebot nun echt nicht der Killer ist, zwar ganz ok, aber es fehlen Kracher

Aber die Frage ist schon, was für Software bietet man da an? Virenscanner, Performance-Tools währen vielleicht schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## Vordack (4. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da es keine Zahlen zu Steam gibt ist es müßig darüber zu spekulieren  inwieweit Steam positiv oder negativ für PC-Spiele wirkt.
> Es  gibt aber eine Möglichkeit zumindest eine Tendenz festzustellen, und die  ist eindeutig, noch nie wurden wohl so viele Spiele von der Konsole auf  den PC portiert.



ähm, ja...



> Wenn Steam so viel tolles für den PC beitragen  würde, wäre es eher so dass der PC bei den großen Spielen  Leadplattform wäre, es ist aber genau umgekehrt und das merkt man vielen Spielen auch an.



Äpfel und Birnen?

Wie gut Steam ist hat wenig damit zu tun daß sich der Konsolenmarkt vergößert... da lässt Du zu viele andere Faktoren außer acht. WENN Steam den PC Markt vergößert ABER Gründer A und B und C den Konsolenmarkt NOCH MEHR vergrößern kann Steam nichts dafür.

Hab keinen Plan ob es eine Statistik gibt wie viele  Indiegames Steam im PC-BEreich gepusht hat oder wie viele Indieprojekteo ohne Steam nie das Licht der Welt erblickt hätten oder wie viele Mods durch Steam eine größere Community erreicht haben. Aber da ich keine Statistik kenne IST es ja nur lug und trug nicht?



> Und man kann das sowieso nicht auf Steam alleine beschränken, Origin, Ubilauncher und Co. sind logische Entwicklungen durch Steam. Wer da den Zusammenhang nicht sieht, hat möglicherweise keinen klaren Blick.



Origin, Ubilauncher und Co. sind ganz klare Weiterentwicklungen der Vertriebswege von Entwicklern. Du meinst doch nciht im ernst daß, wenn Steam nicht da wäre, DRM und digitale Vertriebswege nie erfunden wären?

Nur weil Steam der Vorreiter war bedeutet das nicht daß ein anderer nicht früher doer später auf die selbe Digitaler Vertrieb Idee gekommen wäre. Dafür sind die Vorteile im Digi Vertreib für beide Seiten zu groß. Es ist natürlich einfacher Steam die Schuld zuzuschieben. Und es kommt Dir ganz gelegen. Ein weiterer Anti-Steam Punkt.



> Und wenn Valve mit Steam nur das beste für den Spieler will, was für einen plausiblen Grund haben dann die Dinge die in den Steam Subscriber Agreements drin stehen?



So ein schmarn. An erster Stelle steht wie bei jedem Unternehmen nicht das Glück oder die Freiheit der Kunden sondern Profit. Und da die Kunden ganz ausgefuchste Schlaumeier sind die versuchen alles möglichst kostenlos zu bekommen gibt es solche Agreements. Genau aus demsleben Grund wie es generelle AGBs bei jedem Vertrag gibt. 

Steam möchte das Beste für den Kunden, ja. Dieses schafft es mit, lass mal kurz überlegen, durch super Friendlists, schnelle Downloads, viele Sonerangebote, Modshop, und und und. 

Valve läßt sich aber auch ungern verarschen. Daher die Agreements.



> Bin gespannt ob mir dieses jemand nachvollziehbar erklären kann.



Nachvollziehbar liegt im Sinne des Betrachters.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und wenn Valve mit Steam nur das beste für den Spieler will, was für einen plausiblen Grund haben dann die Dinge die in den Steam Subscriber Agreements drin stehen?
> 
> Bin gespannt ob mir dieses jemand nachvollziehbar erklären kann.


 Da Valve auch ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist, dürfte vieles damit zu erklären sein, daß sie Umsatz generieren wollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie man seine Meinung ändern kann, sieht man ja auch bei mir. Ich war Anfangs auch großer Gegner von Steam, hab sicher 4-5 Jahre jedes Spiel boykottiert, das damit erschien. Irgendwann hab ich dem ganzen aber dann doch mal eine Chance gegeben, irgendwann mit der Zeit akzeptiert und auch schätzen gelernt.
Klar, ist mir ein komplett DRMfreies Spiel immer noch am liebsten und die kauf ich auch sofort, siehe Deponia, aber wenn es um Kopierschutz geht, find' ich Steam mittlerweile vielleicht sogar am kundenfreundlichsten. Da fühle ich mich nicht gegängelt wie bei Diablo 3, wo ich immer online sein müsste zum Beispiel. Einer meiner Kritikpunkte an Steam war ja auch immer der Offline Modus. Mittlerweile funktioniert dieser einwandfrei und ich kann auch alle meine Spiele zocken, wenn ich mal kein Internet hab. Für mich ist das immer das Wichtigste.
Mittlerweile kauf ich da sogar online Spiele, bei Steamaktionen oder Indie-Spielen. Vollpreisspiele dagegen weiter im Laden (da will ich eine Verpackung und die sind auf Steam außerdem noch zu teuer). Ich lad' mir die Spiele dann immer alle und sichere sie samt dem Steam-Ordner auf einer externen Platte. Sollte dann trotzdem mal irgendwas passieren, brauch ich nur einen *hust*Keks*hust* und kann meine Spiele trotzdem spielen. Es ist aber dennoch, vielleicht der einzige, Kritikpunkt den ich noch hab. Da müsste gesetzlich irgendwo geregelt werden, das bei einer Schieflage einer solchen Firma, sie dann verpflichtet wären einen Patch zu veröffentlichen, der die Spiele ohne die Plattform lauffähig macht. Das ist immer noch das größte Manko einer solchen Plattform und sollte/darf man nicht unter den Tisch kehren. Bei allen Vorteilen, die sonst Steam bietet


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da Valve auch ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist, dürfte vieles damit zu erklären sein, daß sie Umsatz generieren wollen.


... und dieses Ziel hat jetzt was genau mit *diesen* AGBs zutun?


----------



## Vordack (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und dieses Ziel hat jetzt was genau mit *diesen* AGBs zutun?


 
Da die End User L. A. ganz grob sagen daß Du nicht kopieren darfst und die Rechte von Valve expilzit darstellen.  Wieso sonst?


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und dieses Ziel hat jetzt was genau mit *diesen* AGBs zutun?


 Da es um "die Dinge, die in den Steam Subscriber Agreements drin stehen" ging, die nicht genauer spezifiziert wurden, sehe ich mich außerstande, da näher drauf einzugehen als Vordack es schon getan hat. 
Bei einer detaillierteren Aussage, was denn genau so schlimm sein soll, könnte ich mich auch differenziert dazu äußern.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da es um "die Dinge, die in den Steam Subscriber Agreements drin stehen" ging, die nicht genauer spezifiziert wurden, sehe ich mich außerstande, da näher drauf einzugehen als Vordack es schon getan hat.


Vordacks Äußerung in diesem Zusammenhang kann man im Grunde getrost ignorieren, denn meine Frage bezog sich auf deine Äußerung, dass Valve ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist & Geld generieren möchte.

Meine Frage bezieht sich nach wie vor auf genau diesen Satz, was hat das Ziel eines kommerziellen Unternehmens mit solchen AGBs bzw. Gängelungen zutun? 

Nehmen wir wieder gog.com als Beispiel, auch diese Leute wollen ( und müssen ) Gewinne erwirtschaften, trotzdem kommt das Unternehmen auch ohne *solche* AGBs aus. Allein darum gehts ( mir ).

D.h. mMn haben solche *Kundenunfreundlichen* Bedingungen nichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem Ziel eines Unternehmens, Gewinne generieren, zutun ... sondern haben ganz andere Gründe! 



> Bei einer detaillierteren Aussage, was denn genau so schlimm sein soll, könnte ich mich auch differenziert dazu äußern.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

gog.com hat doch nen anderes Geschäftsmodell und anderes Angebot. Ja, sogar teilweise ne andere Zielgruppe. Schwer zu vergleichen, finde ich.
Die Tierhandlung um die Ecke hat auch ne andere AGB und ist auf Profit ausgerichtet.  

Übrigens: Ein Unternehmen *in Deutschland* MUSS sogar auf Profit ausgerichtet sein. Sonst ist es eine Scheinfirma oder eine Stiftung (oder so). Ich denke mal in den USA ist das auch nicht anders.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> gog.com hat doch nen anderes Geschäftsmodell und anderes Angebot. Ja, sogar teilweise ne andere Zielgruppe. Schwer zu vergleichen, finde ich.
> Die Tierhandlung um die Ecke hat auch ne andere AGB und ist auf Profit ausgerichtet.


Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen ... wobei doch, natürlich hat gog.com ein anderes Geschäftsmodell: sie bieten Spiele ohne Accountbindung bzw. DRM Maßnahmen an!  

Spass beiseite, ich lese öfters, dass sich beide Anbieter 'doch ganz dolle' unterscheiden ... ich persönlich sehe das nicht so.

Beide Anbieter sind für mich in erster Linie "Contentanbieter", d.h. sie bieten die technische Grundlage um die von mir erworbenden Produkte zu laden, zu verwalten bzw. überhaupt erstmal zu erwerben.

Es liegt in den Händen der Entwickler, welche Plattform sie unterstützen wollen ... selbst EA könnte, wenn sie wollen, ihre Spiele auf gog.com vertreiben.

Der Einwand mit der Tierhandlung mag 'lustig' gewesen sein, aber ist zum einen nicht zielführund, zum anderen nicht passend ... 



> Übrigens: Ein Unternehmen *in Deutschland* MUSS sogar auf Profit ausgerichtet sein. Sonst ist es eine Scheinfirma oder eine Stiftung (oder so). Ich denke mal in den USA ist das auch nicht anders.


... auch das ist falsch. Selbstverständlich kannst du in Deutschland ein Unternehmen führen, was weder Gewinn, noch Verlust macht.


----------



## Vordack (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vordacks Äußerung in diesem Zusammenhang kann man im Grunde getrost ignorieren, denn meine Frage bezog sich auf deine Äußerung, dass Valve ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist & Geld generieren möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen ... wobei doch, natürlich hat gog.com ein anderes Geschäftsmodell: sie bieten Spiele ohne Accountbindung bzw. DRM Maßnahmen an!
> 
> Spass beiseite, ich lese öfters, dass sich beide Anbieter 'doch ganz dolle' unterscheiden ... ich persönlich sehe das nicht so.
> 
> ...


Beide bieten Spielesoftware an, ja. Aber die einen hauptsächlich altes, Retrozeug und die anderen aktuelle Spiele. 
Es ist ja wohl logisch, dass man bei einem 20 Jahre alten Spiel nicht die "Maßnahmen" ergreifen muss, wie bei einem Spiel, von dem man bisher noch nicht ein Exemplar abgesetzt hat.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Einwand mit der Tierhandlung mag 'lustig' gewesen sein, aber ist zum einen nicht zielführund, zum anderen nicht passend ...


Warum? Es war der Versuch dir zu erklären, dass es VIELE, VIELE Unternehmen gibt, die andere, freundlichere AGBs haben, als Steam. Aber du kannst auch so gut wie kein Unternehmen mit Steam vergleichen (außer eben evtl. Origin).




Rabowke schrieb:


> ... auch das ist falsch. Selbstverständlich kannst du in Deutschland ein Unternehmen führen, was weder Gewinn, noch Verlust macht.


 Du darfst dein Unternehmen aber nicht darauf ausrichten. Du musst versuchen Gewinn zu machen. Wenn man es nicht packt, okay. Aber dann hält man sich auch eh nicht lange.
Ich dachte du hast selbst ne Firma. Musste doch wissen!


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordacks Äußerung in diesem Zusammenhang kann man im Grunde getrost ignorieren, denn meine Frage bezog sich auf deine Äußerung, dass Valve ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist & Geld generieren möchte.
> ...


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Straftaten verhindern kannst du eh nicht, Rabowke. Man kann es nur erschweren, so dass die Leute lieber gleich ehrlich kaufen. 
Genug kriminelle Energie und du kannst alles machen. 
Aber viele genießen halt mittlerweile lieber den Komfort von Steam und nutzen die Steam-Deals aus, um günstig und ehrlich an Spiele zu kommen. Also:
1. mach es den Raubkopierern so schwer wie möglich
2. mach den ehrlichen Kauf so attraktiv wie möglich

Dass es nicht immer bei jedem Release reibungslos klappt, liegt 
1. nicht immer an Steam, sondern manchmal auch am Publisher
2. vielleicht eben auch darin, dass es noch alles in der Entwicklung ist (und man muss ja - wie geschrieben - nicht beim kleinsten Fail, gleich das ganze System in Frage stellen)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... auch das ist falsch. Selbstverständlich kannst du in Deutschland ein Unternehmen führen, was weder Gewinn, noch Verlust macht.


 Nennt man sowas nicht Ich-AGs ?!


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt einen Titel von Steam, der *nicht* geknackt wurde?
> 
> Das einzige, was Steam in der Tat unterbindet, sind die so genannten "Pre-Release" bzw. Leak Versionen. Die gibt es in der Tat seit Steam nicht mehr, dafür sind alle Spiele am ersten, spätestens am zweiten Tag geknackt.


 
Solche Aussagen sind hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst.

Dann könnte man genau so sagen warum es Polizei und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gibt, weil diese
eh nix bringen wenn genug kriminelle Energie eingesetzt wird.

Es gibt immer Wege und Mittel etwas auszuhebeln und Steam ist auch kein 100%iger Schutz gegen Raubkopie.
Aber Steam ist trotzdem das wirksamste z.b. keine Pre Releases mehr und dennoch Belohnung
der ehrlichen Käufer durch zusätzlichen (vor allem) kostenlosen Content.

Deinem Satz nach kann man die Polizei abschaffen, Sicherheitsunternehmen, Firewalls und andere "Dienste"
die uns vor dem "Bösen" schützt, weil es kann eh ah ausgetrickst werden


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


Auweia ... 

Ich dachte wir sind mittlerweile aus solchen 'dümmlichen' Phrasen raus? Warum probierst du gerade krampfhaft meine Worte bzgl. Software in die reale Welt mit Polizei 'gleichzusetzen'? Das ist genauso dumm wie User, die in einer Diskussion bzgl. Raubkopien plötzlich von Diebstahl eines PKW anfangen.

Selbstverständlich behaupte ich, dass Steam *kein wirkungsvoller* Kopierschutz ist & das weiß auch Valve selbst ... warum probierst du jetzt mit kruden Thesen und merkwürdigen Herleitungen das Ganze zu wiederlegen? 

Wir reden hier von einem *Kopierschutz*, da waren andere KS Maßnahmen deutlich effektiver & als *Kopierschutz* hat Steam versagt. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? 

Ich behaupte sogar, dass war auch nicht der wirkliche Grund, warum Steam entwickelt wurde ... selbstverständlich hab ich dafür keine Beweise bzw. Quellen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Straftaten verhindern kannst du eh nicht, Rabowke. Man kann es nur erschweren, so dass die Leute lieber gleich ehrlich kaufen. Genug kriminelle Energie und du kannst alles machen.


Stimmt auch wieder nicht ... StarForce mit dem kompletten Paket für Entwickler war und ist unknackbar. 



> Aber viele genießen halt mittlerweile lieber den Komfort von Steam und nutzen die Steam-Deals aus, um günstig und ehrlich an Spiele zu kommen. Also:
> 1. mach es den Raubkopierern so schwer wie möglich
> 2. mach den ehrlichen Kauf so attraktiv wie möglich


Hab ich hier irgendwas gg. Steam bzw. die User gesagt, die Steam nutzen und total supi finden? Nicht das ich wüsste. 
Des Weiteren wüßte ich jetzt nicht, was an Steam für mich attraktiv sein sollte ... klammern wir Deals mal aus. Die Version im Laden ist zum Releasetag meistens deutlich günstiger, als der reine digitale Erwerb.

*Ich* persönlich habe und sehe keinen Vorteil für mich ... übrigens würden mich ja mal die vielen kostenlosen Inhalte interessieren, die man bei Steam angeblich bekommt?!


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder nicht ... StarForce mit dem kompletten Paket für Entwickler war und ist unknackbar.


Ja, hat aber auch regelmäßig ganze Systeme lahmgelegt.  
Nutzt ja nichts, wenn es "unknackbar" ist, aber sonst kaum taugt.
Ich kann mich da selbst noch an viele Probleme erinnern und Wikipedia weiß davon auch zu berichten: StarForce – Wikipedia



Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab ich hier irgendwas gg. Steam bzw. die User gesagt, die Steam nutzen und total supi finden? Nicht das ich wüsste.






Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wüßte ich jetzt nicht, was an Steam für mich attraktiv sein sollte ... klammern wir Deals mal aus. Die Version im Laden ist zum Releasetag meistens deutlich günstiger, als der reine digitale Erwerb.
> Ich[/B] persönlich habe und sehe keinen Vorteil für mich ... übrigens würden mich ja mal die vielen kostenlosen Inhalte interessieren, die man bei Steam angeblich bekommt?!


Wenn für dich kein Vorteil erkennbar ist, dann solltest du es nicht nutzen. Aber das ist dann eben deine Sache.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Beide bieten Spielesoftware an, ja. Aber die einen hauptsächlich altes, Retrozeug und die anderen aktuelle Spiele.
> Es ist ja wohl logisch, dass man bei einem 20 Jahre alten Spiel nicht die "Maßnahmen" ergreifen muss, wie bei einem Spiel, von dem man bisher noch nicht ein Exemplar abgesetzt hat.


Nun sollten wir aber mal sachlich bleiben ... gog.com wurde zwar als Plattform für "altes Retrozeugs" gegründet, dient aber im Moment auch für aktuelle Spiele als Plattform.

Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gern nochmal: jeder kann seine Spiele bei gog.com veröffentlichen. *Jeder.*

Nur wird es aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen nicht gewollt: die einen haben Angst ihre Spiele ohne "Kopierschutz" zu veröffentlichen, die anderen freuen sich über dir DRM Bindung ihrer Spiele an die Accounts der Käufer [...].



> Warum? Es war der Versuch dir zu erklären, dass es VIELE, VIELE Unternehmen gibt, die andere, freundlichere AGBs haben, als Steam. Aber du kannst auch so gut wie kein Unternehmen mit Steam vergleichen (außer eben evtl. Origin).


Deiner Meinung nach: worin unterscheiden sich Steam und gog.com? Du willst ja partout nicht eingestehen, dass beide Plattformen das selbe Ziel haben ... 



> Du darfst dein Unternehmen aber nicht darauf ausrichten. Du musst versuchen Gewinn zu machen. Wenn man es nicht packt, okay. Aber dann hält man sich auch eh nicht lange.


... das ist und bleibt leider falsch. 

Selbstverständlich kannst du Unternehmen gründen, die darauf ausgerichtet werden ... z.B. um Verluste zu parken oder steuerrechtlich sinnvoll zu nutzen. Du kannst als Unternehmen über Jahrzehnte Verluste generieren und trotzdem noch am Markt sein, denn die steuerliche Behandlung ( = Bilanz ) muss nicht wirklich dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge entsprechen, selbst wenn du in deiner Bilanz einen Verlust von 100.000 EUR ausweist, kannst du trotzdem 1 Mio. liquide Mittel haben.



> Ich dachte du hast selbst ne Firma. Musste doch wissen!


Ich weiß es ja ... nur ...


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auweia ...
> 
> Ich dachte wir sind mittlerweile aus solchen 'dümmlichen' Phrasen raus? Warum probierst du gerade krampfhaft meine Worte bzgl. Software in die reale Welt mit Polizei 'gleichzusetzen'? Das ist genauso dumm wie User, die in einer Diskussion bzgl. Raubkopien plötzlich von Diebstahl eines PKW anfangen.
> 
> ...


 
Prinzip ist doch gleich oder nicht?

Was bedeutet für dich wirkungsvoll?
Eine 100%ige Sicherheit wird es nie geben, aber allein wenn es jemanden abschreckt
und dafür im nachhinein sogar jemanden "belohnt" dann finde ich
dass es seine Wirkung erreicht hat oder nicht?

Oder willst du dein Steamkonto mit einer Raubkopie verknüpfen
um vll eine Sperrung zu provozieren?
Ich denke nicht und somit hat es sein Ziel erreicht.

Ich wiederlege hier gar nix. Aber wenn du solche Behauptungen aufstellst gebe ich meinen Senf ebenfalls 
dazu ab. 

Und nenne mir andere KS Maßnahmen die deutlich effektiver waren.
Mir fallen wirklich keine ein die den ehrlichen Käufer nie extrem gegeängelt haben
 ( Maximale Installationszahl, Hardware Analyse bzw. Zuordnung vom PC, 
CD / DVD war oft nicht möglich auszuführen (war das nicht Starforce)?

Spiele der altmodischen Art waren immer leicht zu brennen und zu kopieren.
Jetzt mit Steam ist das nicht mehr möglich.

Klar gibts den einen oder anderen Weg, aber Steam lebt vom vorbildlichen Support
und einer ehrlichen Kundschaft seit nem Jahrzehnt.

Du stellst den Schutz etwas übertrieben schlecht hin finde ich


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun sollten wir aber mal sachlich bleiben






Rabowke schrieb:


> ... gog.com wurde zwar als Plattform für "altes Retrozeugs" gegründet, dient aber im Moment auch für aktuelle Spiele als Plattform.






Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gern nochmal: jeder kann seine Spiele bei gog.com veröffentlichen. *Jeder.*


Ja, es gibt aber wohl ne Qualitätskontrolle, oder nicht? 
Und worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?




Rabowke schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach: worin unterscheiden sich Steam und gog.com? Du willst ja partout nicht eingestehen, dass beide Plattformen das selbe Ziel haben ...


Hast doch selbst gerade ein Beispiel gebracht: "Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gern nochmal: jeder kann seine Spiele bei gog.com veröffentlichen. *Jeder.*" 
Welches Ziel haben denn die Plattformen? Was will ich "nicht eingestehen"?


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezieht sich nach wie vor auf genau diesen Satz, was hat das Ziel eines kommerziellen Unternehmens mit solchen AGBs bzw. Gängelungen zutun?


Nun, ganz einfach: Als kommerzielles Unternehmen will man auch sicherstellen, daß nicht die eigene Ware an den Endkunden geliefert werden kann, ohne dafür angemessen entlohnt zu werden. (Sprich: Spieleordner einfach irgendwo hochladen und jeder x-beliebige kann spielen, obwohl nur eine Kopie verkauft wurde.)

Bei Valve hat man sich dann für das Konzept der Accountbindung der Spiele entschieden. Und um die konsequent durchsetzen zu können, müssen eben laut Einschätzung von Valve "solche" AGBs her.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ernsthaft, du willst mir in der Tat erklären, dass Steam ein wirksames Mittel ist, um Kopien zu unterbinden?


 Nicht komplett unterbinden, aber einen Ordner 1:1 kopieren, kann *jeder*. 
EInen DRM Schutz wie Steam knacken nicht - daher sind mit Steam DRM *weniger *Kopien im Umlauf


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du Unternehmen gründen, die darauf ausgerichtet werden ... z.B. um Verluste zu parken oder steuerrechtlich sinnvoll zu nutzen. Du kannst als Unternehmen über Jahrzehnte Verluste generieren und trotzdem noch am Markt sein, denn die steuerliche Behandlung ( = Bilanz ) muss nicht wirklich dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge entsprechen, selbst wenn du in deiner Bilanz einen Verlust von 100.000 EUR ausweist, kannst du trotzdem 1 Mio. liquide Mittel haben.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß es ja ... nur ...


Die liquiden Mittel gehören doch in die Bilanz mit rein! Oder nicht?


----------



## shippy74 (4. Oktober 2012)

Äh  alle die immer noch glauben das Steam ein Kopierschutz ist, sollten sich eventuell mal ein Neues Steam Spiel von ner Warez Börse laden und testen, ich hätte es auch nicht für möglich gehalten, aber da ist nix mehr mit Crack oder Dateien umschreiben. SO wie es aussieht, läd man die runter hat ne Exe die man ausführt und kann direkt Spielen. Hab da einiges drüber gelesen,werde mich später mal auf die Suche machen und euch die Links Posten.
Ich warte nur auf den Tag wo einer so ein Fake Steam Account Programmiert hat mit dem man seine Original  Spiele Ohne Internet einfach Installieren kann, ich glaub das dauert auch nicht mehr lange. 
Ich bin der Meinung das Steam als Kopierschutz vielleicht den kleinen Mann aufhält,das dieser nicht mal schnell seinem Kumpel ne Kopie gibt oder so. Aber für Fortgeschrittene Leute ist Steam mit Sicherheit kein Thema.

Ich habs schonmal geschrieben: Ich bin der Meinung das mittlerweile Steam Spiele die am schnellsten verfügbar und Meisten gecrackten Spiele sind.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das Steam als Kopierschutz vielleicht den kleinen Mann aufhält,das dieser nicht mal schnell seinem Kumpel ne Kopie gibt oder so. Aber für Fortgeschrittene Leute ist Steam mit Sicherheit kein Thema.


Und jetzt rate mal was ein Großteil der Kundschaft ausmachen wird? 
Sind nicht alles Leute, die so tief da reinrutschen.
Die meisten wollen einfach nur zocken. Schon alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben bestimmt 90% der Leute die Steam nutzen vielleicht 3-6 Spiele drin und zocken nur ab und zu mal.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... übrigens würden mich ja mal die vielen kostenlosen Inhalte interessieren, die man bei Steam angeblich bekommt?!


 Nun, da wären zum einen die ganzen Free to Play games on Steam, dann zB Team Fortress 2, Alien Swarm, Black Mesa, zigtausende Workshop Dateien (zB Maps für Portal 2 oder Mods für Skyrim), Spielerweiterungen zum Portal 2 Release (Zusatzlevel uä für zB Defense Grid, The Ball, Wonderful end of the World ...), Bonus DLCs für verschiedene Spiele im letztjährigen Summer Sale, verschenkte Spiele im letzten Winter Sale und irgendwann gab's für einen Tag mal Portal für lau.
http://store.steampowered.com/genre/Free to Play/


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und jetzt rate mal was ein Großteil der Kundschaft ausmachen wird?
> Sind nicht alles Leute, die so tief da reinrutschen.


 
Genau mein Gedanke.

Es ist ja nicht so dass ich mich da nicht auch informiert habe.
Aber ganz ehrlich.. Mir ist das zu blöd so einen großen Aufwand zu betreiben
und gegen ein System zu kämpfen.

Da warte ich lieber ne Zeit lang um ein Schnäppchen zu landen.
Aber da ich sowieso oft nur gute Spiele kaufe, gebe ich auch gerne Vollpreis aus.

Kopierschutz hin oder her.
Bei bestimmten Spielen wird die wichtigste .exe Datei 
erst zum Release freigeschaltet damit
davor niemand spielen kann und somit irgendwelche "Kopien"

eigentlich nicht viel nützen.

Zu einer bestimmten Zeit wurden Games gespielt die nicht mal released waren...
Das nenn ich mal " Voll in your Face ehrlicher Käufer + extremer KS die den ehrlichen Käufer keine Möglichkeit gibt
sein gekauftes Produkt zu starten"


----------



## shippy74 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja das mag sein, und da müsste man dann einfach auch mal Zahlen haben wie viele Leute Das Produkt nicht kaufen weil hinten Steam drauf steht. Ob die dann Zuhause auf ne Raubkopie zugreifen weiß ich nicht. Ist mir irgendwo auch egal. Ich hab mir diese Woche 5 Spiele gekauft, wo weder Tools noch sonstwas gebraucht werden. Ich steh da mehr auf den Bewährten "CD im Laufwerk" Trick und die einmalige Internetabfrage, wobei zwei von diesen Spielen nach der Abfrage keine CD mehr wollten.
Mein Vorteil ist einfach das mir KEIN Spiel so wichtig ist das ich mich auf so ne Plattform einlasse, wobei Origin hier Freundlicher ist als Steam. Da es zwar etwas umständlich ist sein Spiel Offline zu schalten, aber ich kann es Spielen OHNE das ich ein Update oder Sonstiges Laden muß, für mich im Zweifelsfall ein Grund eher auf Origin zu setzen wie auf Steam.
Registrieren JA, Aktivieren auch Ja, Downloads oder Updates aufzwingen die der Kunde nicht will oder braucht, ein klares Nein. Und hier Versagt Steam absolut in meinen Augen sonst wäre es für mich auch kein Thema.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Man kann doch die Updates auf manuell schalten. Dann gibt es keinen automatischen Update. 

Oder was meinst du jetzt genau?


----------



## ING (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hast doch selbst gerade ein Beispiel gebracht: "Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gern nochmal: jeder kann seine Spiele bei gog.com veröffentlichen. *Jeder.*"
> Welches Ziel haben denn die Plattformen? Was will ich "nicht eingestehen"?


ich denke worauf er hinaus will ist die tatsache das es nicht gog's schuld ist das sie hauptsächlich retro games etc. anbieten, die würden sicherlich auch sehr gerne aktuelle AAA titel verkaufen aber das ist nicht ihre entscheidung.

der publisher kann sich entscheiden wo er die digitale kopie verscherbelt und die großen gehen halt zu steam weil es die härteren knebel agb's hat die mehr profit versprechen als ein release auf gog. aus wirtschaftlicher sicht für den publisher sicherlich toll und unkompliziert aber für den endkunden nur mit nachteilen verbunden. die vorteile die steam bietet könnten sie auch anbieten wenn steam optional wäre, das ist es aber nicht!

wenn man es den publisher nicht vorwerfen will das sie profit machen wollen muss man sich eingestehen das steam selbst das problem ist denn sie verdienen sich an ihren agb selbst dumm und dämmlich auf kosten der freiheit des endkunden.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ich denke worauf er hinaus will ist die tatsache das es nicht gog's schuld ist das sie hauptsächlich retro games etc. anbieten, die würden sicherlich auch sehr gerne aktuelle AAA titel verkaufen aber das ist nicht ihre entscheidung.


Es ging doch nur darum, ob man die beiden Plattformen so einfach miteinander vergleichen kann. Und da Steam nunmal ungleich mehr "AAA Titel" anbietet, kann man es eben nicht.



ING schrieb:


> der publisher kann sich entscheiden wo er die digitale kopie verscherbelt und die großen gehen halt zu steam weil es die härteren knebel agb's hat die mehr profit versprechen als ein release auf gog. aus wirtschaftlicher sicht für den publisher sicherlich toll und unkompliziert aber für den endkunden nur mit nachteilen verbunden. die vorteile die steam bietet könnten sie auch anbieten wenn steam optional wäre, das ist es aber nicht!.


Ja, nur eben gewichten die Endkunden diese Vor- und Nachteile eben ganz unterschiedlich. Manch Einer fühlt sich stark in seiner Freiheit eingeschränkt, ein Anderer eben weniger oder garnicht. 



ING schrieb:


> wenn man es den publisher nicht vorwerfen will das sie profit machen wollen muss man sich eingestehen das steam selbst das problem ist denn sie verdienen sich an ihren agb selbst dumm und dämmlich auf kosten der freiheit des endkunden.


Siehe oben. Ich sehe meine Freiheit nicht durch Steam eingeschränkt. Ich kann alles das machen (und noch viel mehr), was ich davor auch machen konnte. Es gibt kein Spiel, welches ich wegen Steam nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die liquiden Mittel gehören doch in die Bilanz mit rein! Oder nicht?


 ... ja, und? 

Das ändert doch nix an meiner Aussage.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, da wären zum einen [...]


 Danke für die Aufzählung, aber was genau hat das jetzt mit Steam an sich zutun? 

Mods, Karten, DLC, früher mal AddOns genannt, all das hat doch nichts mit Steam zutun bzw. haben wir diese Dinge nicht, nur weil es Steam gibt? Diese Dinge wurden und werden immer noch ganz altmodisch über Webseiten verteilt, siehe z.B. Mods für Skyrim ( Nexus ), WoW ( curse.com ) etc.pp.

Allerdings, und das muss ich fairerweise sagen, sind kostenlose Inhalte für Retailspiele durchaus ein Argument, was ich so "verstehen" würde.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, ganz einfach: Als kommerzielles Unternehmen will man auch sicherstellen, daß nicht die eigene Ware an den Endkunden geliefert werden kann, ohne dafür angemessen entlohnt zu werden. (Sprich: Spieleordner einfach irgendwo hochladen und jeder x-beliebige kann spielen, obwohl nur eine Kopie verkauft wurde.)
> 
> Bei Valve hat man sich dann für das Konzept der Accountbindung der Spiele entschieden. Und um die konsequent durchsetzen zu können, müssen eben laut Einschätzung von Valve "solche" AGBs her.


 ... und auch hier werfe ich wieder gog.com ins Spiel, die auch ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ( ich find den Begriff lustig! ) sind und ihre Ware eben ohne DRM (!) an den Endkunden bringen. Die Spiele selbst sind ja, mehr oder weniger, auch an einen Account gebunden ... schlussendlich kannst du dich einloggen und die Spiele sooft erneut herunterladen wie du magst.

Ja, gog.com lebt mit der Gefahr, dass jemand die Dateien der Spiele nimmt & irgendwo hochlädt ... nur scheinbar gibt es eben genug ehrliche Käufer, die die Qualität und den Service von gog.com mögen und ihr Geld *trotzdem* dort investieren.

Du siehst also, es geht auch anders ... wenn man nur *will.* Ich verweis in solchen Diskussionen immer wieder gern auf die Diskussionen bei Konsolen und den Gebrauchtspielemarkt, der für einige Publisher scheinbar 'schlimmer' ist, als Raubkopierer. D.h. im Umkehrschluss, dass die Entwickler & Publisher natürlich eher DRM Systeme wie Steam bevorzugen, als DRM freie Systeme wie gog.com.

Nur ändern unsere fünfhundert Beitrage zu diesem Thema nichts an der Tatsache, dass du auch *ohne AGB Gängelung* als Unternehmen *erfolgreich* sein kannst. Einzig und allein darauf wollte ich hinaus ...


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ja, und?
> 
> Das ändert doch nix an meiner Aussage.


Aber es macht doch keinen Sinn so ein Unternehmen zu gründen. Außer vielleicht "Bilanzkosmetik".
Wenn du immer Verluste ausweist, musst du ja irgendwann auch mal an deine flüssigen Mittel ran.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber es macht doch keinen Sinn so ein Unternehmen zu gründen. Außer vielleicht "Bilanzkosmetik".
> Wenn du immer Verluste ausweist, musst du ja irgendwann auch mal an deine flüssigen Mittel ran.


Vllt. zum Verständnis:

Das Ergebnis der Bilanz spiegelt nicht immer den realen Ergebnis des Unternehmens wieder.

Weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung, ich dachte ehrlich gesagt das sei klar. D.h. also, du kannst sehr wohl ein Unternehmen gründen, was über Jahre und Jahrzehnte "Verluste" macht. Wenn das Unternehmen jetzt ein Tochterunternehmen ist, kannst du die Verluste z.B. bei deinem zu versteuernden Gewinn anrechnen lassen und damit deine Steuerlast minimieren. Natürlich ist der Gesetzgeber nicht doof und kennt diese "Tricks", die nichtmal Tricks sind, und hat seit einiger Zeit 'schärfere' Regeln bzgl. Anrechenbarkeit von Verlustvorträgen aufgestellt ...

Das würde jetzt sicherlich zu weit führen und wäre auch stark Offtopic, darum in Kurzform: deine Aussage bzgl. Unternehmen und Verlust ist falsch.


----------



## shippy74 (4. Oktober 2012)

@Mothman
Meiner erfahrung nach kann man die Updates ERST Ausschalten WENN das Spiel Aktuell ist, genau das ist nämlich seid Jahren mein Problem und genau der Grund warum ich absolut gegen Steam bin. Hab hier zwei Spiele die ich noch NIE Spielen konnte weil ich mit meiner Leitung keine Updates ziehen kann. Was der Grund ist warum ich gegen Steam bin und mich dann lieber auf Origin einlasse und nein ich Pack den PC nicht auf den Roller und Fahre zu nem Kumpel, weil mir das zu blöd ist. Das hätte ich vor 15 Jahren vielleicht noch gemacht aber irgendwann ist schluß

Könnte man Spiele bei Steam Online Aktivieren dann Ohne Aufwand von CD oder DVD installieren und auch das Spiel OHNE Update/Internet gleich Spielen, wäre der Ruf von Steam mit Sicherheit besser und sie würde nicht von vielen so gehasst werden.
Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Gesetzgeber nicht doof und kennt diese "Tricks", die nichtmal Tricks sind, und hat seit einiger Zeit 'schärfere' Regeln bzgl. Anrechenbarkeit von Verlustvorträgen aufgestellt ...


Du schreibst ja selbst: Es sind "Tricksereien". Also die von mir angesprochene "Bilanzkosmetik".
Ein Unternehmen FÜR DIESEN ZWECK zu gründen, ist also .... naja ... 
Und das meinte ich: Ein Unternehmen nur zu gründen, um für sich oder eine andere Firma steuerliche Vorteile zu haben.

Aber du bist ja der Experte, also wirst du das besser wissen.


----------



## Mothman (4. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Mothman
> Meiner erfahrung nach kann man die Updates ERST Ausschalten WENN das Spiel Aktuell ist, genau das ist nämlich seid Jahren mein Problem und genau der Grund warum ich absolut gegen Steam bin.


 Okay, so genau weiß ich das gerade nicht. 
Ich halte meine Spiele schon immer automatisch aktuell. Da ich keine Spiele spiele, wo alte Patches besser sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal sorry das ich erst so spät antworte, ich habe momentan soviel Arbeit, dass ich mir keine kleinen Pausen wie sonst nehmen kann.


Vordack schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen?
> 
> Wie gut Steam ist hat wenig damit zu tun daß sich der Konsolenmarkt vergößert... da lässt Du zu viele andere Faktoren außer acht. WENN Steam den PC Markt vergößert ABER Gründer A und B und C den Konsolenmarkt NOCH MEHR vergrößern kann Steam nichts dafür.


Wenn sich der PC Markt durch Steam so vergrößert, weshalb werden dann weniger Spiele und nicht mehr für den PC portiert? Und die Portierungen kommen verspätet, dass wäre sicher nicht der Fall wenn der PC Markt größer geworden wäre.

Deine Argumentation mach nicht sehr viel Sinn, denn die Entwickler beurteilen den PC Markt erst einmal unabhängig vom Konsolen-Markt und da geht es einzig und allein um den Kosten/Nutzen Faktor.

Und wie viel Kosten die großen Entwickler wie Rockstar in die Portierungen stecken kann man im Endprodukt sehen. GTA wird nur noch auf den PC portiert, weil es das ursprünglich nur auf dem PC gab.

Wenn der PC Markt so gewachsen ist, wo sind dann Spiele wie Read Dead Redemption? Aber vermutlich ist Rockstar einfach nur Dumm, dass sie den unglaublich wachsenden PC Markt nicht sehen...


Vordack schrieb:


> Hab keinen Plan ob es eine Statistik gibt wie viele  Indiegames Steam im PC-BEreich gepusht hat oder wie viele Indieprojekteo ohne Steam nie das Licht der Welt erblickt hätten oder wie viele Mods durch Steam eine größere Community erreicht haben. Aber da ich keine Statistik kenne IST es ja nur lug und trug nicht?


Ich habe von den großen Entwicklern gesprochen, dass im PC Markt die Zahl der Indie-Spiele zugenommen haben ist unbestreitbar.



Vordack schrieb:


> Origin, Ubilauncher und Co. sind ganz klare Weiterentwicklungen der Vertriebswege von Entwicklern. Du meinst doch nciht im ernst daß, wenn Steam nicht da wäre, DRM und digitale Vertriebswege nie erfunden wären?
> 
> Nur weil Steam der Vorreiter war bedeutet das nicht daß ein anderer nicht früher doer später auf die selbe Digitaler Vertrieb Idee gekommen wäre. Dafür sind die Vorteile im Digi Vertreib für beide Seiten zu groß. Es ist natürlich einfacher Steam die Schuld zuzuschieben. Und es kommt Dir ganz gelegen. Ein weiterer Anti-Steam Punkt.


Steam hat diese Art des DRM etabliert, dass ist ein Fakt. Natürlich weiß ich nicht wie sich das ohne Steam entwickelt hätte, ich weiß nur auf der Konsole gibt es solche Gängelungen zum Glück immer noch nicht.
Von daher ist es reine Spekulation, was gewesen wäre.

Und was heißt Anti Steam Punkt, ich werde Steam auch aufgrund dieser Tatsache einfach niemals nutzen, dass ist eigentlich schon alles.


Vordack schrieb:


> So ein schmarn. An erster Stelle steht wie bei jedem Unternehmen nicht das Glück oder die Freiheit der Kunden sondern Profit. Und da die Kunden ganz ausgefuchste Schlaumeier sind die versuchen alles möglichst kostenlos zu bekommen gibt es solche Agreements.


Du widersprichst mir erst, um dann meinen Einwand zu bestätigen? Bitte genauer lesen, ich habe nie behauptet dass es Steam nur um den Nutzer geht, dass war das Argument von Doomkeeper.


Vordack schrieb:


> Genau aus demsleben Grund wie es generelle AGBs bei jedem Vertrag gibt.
> 
> Steam möchte das Beste für den Kunden, ja. Dieses schafft es mit, lass mal kurz überlegen, durch super Friendlists, schnelle Downloads, viele Sonerangebote, Modshop, und und und.
> 
> Valve läßt sich aber auch ungern verarschen. Daher die Agreements.


Nein natürlich nicht, wenn dann werden eher die Käufer Ausleiher ihrer Spiele wie du es ausdrückst verarscht.
Und alle die keine solchen Agreements wie Steam haben lassen sich also verarschen? Schwachsinn.



Vordack schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar liegt im Sinne des Betrachters.


 Tut mir Leid, du bist nirgends auch nur im Ansatz auf die Agreements von Steam eingegangen. Und ich meinte das im Kontext der Aussage 'Steam will nur das Beste für den Spieler', und ich wiederhole mich da gerne, die *nicht* von mir stammt.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du widersprichst mir erst, um dann meinen Einwand zu bestätigen? Bitte genauer lesen, ich habe nie behauptet dass es Steam nur um den Nutzer geht, dass war das Argument von Doomkeeper..


 
Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr in solche Diskussion einmischen
aber wo bitte hab ich exzessiv geschrieben dass es Valve nur um die Kunden geht?

Zitier bitte die Stelle wo ich geschrieben hab dass es Valve nur um den Kunden geht
und in keinsterweise um Profit bzw. ihr Unternehmen.

Da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufzählung, aber was genau hat das jetzt mit Steam an sich zutun?


Du hast nach kostenlosen Inhalten bei Steam gefragt, ich hab sie dir genannt. 
Und das hat natürlich mit Steam zu tun, daß es diese kostenlosen Inhalte dort gibt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Nur ändern unsere fünfhundert Beitrage zu  diesem Thema nichts an der Tatsache, dass du auch *ohne AGB  Gängelung* als Unternehmen *erfolgreich* sein kannst. Einzig und  allein darauf wollte ich hinaus ...


 Stimmt. Bestreitet ja auch keiner.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du hast nach kostenlosen Inhalten bei Steam gefragt, ich hab sie dir genannt.
> Und das hat natürlich mit Steam zu tun, daß es diese kostenlosen Inhalte dort gibt.


... ich meinte das jetzt schon in Wechselwirkung, was haben kostenlose Inhalte mit Steam zutun. Das es diese gibt, weiß ich jetzt dank deiner Aufzählung ( z.B. waren mir Mods für Skyrim bei Steam unbekannt! ).

Nur ändert das ja nichts daran, dass es diese Inhalte auch *ohne* Steam gibt bzw. geben würde ... darum find ich dieses Argument, kostenlose Inhalt bei Steam, als pro Punkt etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> EInen DRM Schutz wie Steam knacken nicht - daher sind mit Steam DRM *weniger *Kopien im Umlauf


Also *das* halte ich für ein Gerücht. 

Wie ich bereits oben meinte, Steam Spiele sind am Tag 0 oder Tag 1 komplett DRM befreit, laufen ohne Steam & werden sogar mit Updates versorgt ... man muss sich nur mal die "Release Info"-Seiten im Netz anschauen.

Steam bzw. DRM in Verbindung mit Steam verhindert *keine* Kopien, nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits oben meinte, Steam Spiele sind am Tag 0 oder Tag 1 komplett DRM befreit, laufen ohne Steam & werden sogar mit Updates versorgt ... man muss sich nur mal die "Release Info"-Seiten im Netz anschauen.
> 
> Steam bzw. DRM in Verbindung mit Steam verhindert *keine* Kopien, nicht mal ansatzweise.


Steam-Spiele sind - egal ob diese offline oder online gezockt werden - an den persönlichen Account gebunden. Ergo dürften doch Raubkopien eigentlich gar nicht laufen, weil man ja selbst als ehrlicher Käufer seine erworbene Spielen außerhalb der Steam-Software gar nicht betreiben kann. Die Steam-Software wird demnach so oder so zwingend verlangt.

Frage: Würden Raubkopien von der Steam-Software nicht erkannt werden, wenn man solche versucht zu starten ? Meine Gedanke ist der, dass man sich doch automatisch zu erkennen gibt, wenn man sich illegaler bezogener Ware bedient. Oder trifft das nicht zu ?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steam-Spiele sind - egal ob diese offline oder online gezockt werden - an den persönlichen Account gebunden. Ergo dürften doch Raubkopien eigentlich gar nicht laufen, weil man ja selbst als ehrlicher Käufer seine erworbene Spielen außerhalb der Steam-Software gar nicht betreiben kann. Die Steam-Software wird demnach so oder so zwingend verlangt.


... schreib ich so undeutlich? 

Steam Spiele werden ohne DRM & Steam ausgeliefert, sind komplett ohne Steam zu starten & werden durch die Gruppen mit Updates versorgt. Meinst du wirklich, einen Raubkopierer interessiert irgendeine Accountbindung? 

Darum muss ich wirklich immer lachen, wenn mir jemand was bzgl. Steam & Kopierschutz erzählen mag.



> Frage: Würden Raubkopien von der Steam-Software nicht erkannt werden, wenn man solche versucht zu starten ? Meine Gedanke ist der, dass man sich doch automatisch zu erkennen gibt, wenn man sich illegaler bezogener Ware bedient. Oder trifft das nicht zu ?


Die Raubkopien funktionieren doch ohne Steam ... was soll also der Steamclient erkennen? 

Allerdings ist es technisch mehr als einfach zu releasieren, dass Steam im Hintergrund nach Prozesssen schaut, diese mit der internen Datenbank abgleicht und prüft, wie der Prozess XYZ ( = das Spiel ) gestartet wurde. 

Nur: warum? Was soll Steam jetzt machen? E-Mail an Valve? E-Mail an Strafverfolgungsbehörden? Den Rechner des Users sperren? Den Steamaccount des Usern sperren, selbst wenn der Account selbst legal erworbene Spiele beinhaltet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Steam Spiele werden ohne DRM & Steam ausgeliefert, *sind komplett ohne Steam zu starten* & werden durch die Gruppen mit Updates versorgt. Meinst du wirklich, einen Raubkopierer interessiert irgendeine Accountbindung?


 Eine Moment... Angenommen, ich erwerbe ein Retail-Produkt dass eine Steam-Aktivierung erfordern, dann kann der obige Nebensatz gar nicht stimmen. Oder inwiefern meinst du, dass man Steam-Spiele ohne Steam zu starten sind ? Beispiele ?

Edit: Vergiss was ich geschrieben habe. Habe mit "die Gruppen" zunächst nicht die Raubkopierer-Szene verstanden, mein Fehler.


----------



## Worrel (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich meinte das jetzt schon in Wechselwirkung, was haben kostenlose Inhalte mit Steam zu tun.


 Frag mich nicht, ich hab nicht damit angefangen. ^^



Rabowke schrieb:


> Steam bzw. DRM in Verbindung mit Steam verhindert *keine* Kopien, nicht mal ansatzweise.


 Du meinst also, wenn Steam Spiele 1:1 aus dem Steam Ordner kopiert werden könnten, würde es *nicht *Personengruppe X geben, die dann eben *zusätzlich *zu den üblichen "Ich kauf meine Spiele nur als Raubkopien" Typen die Spiele kopieren würde?

Selbst wenn es nur 1 für jeden Millionsten üblichen Raubkopierer wäre, wären es "*mehr*".


----------



## shippy74 (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Raubkopien funktionieren doch ohne Steam ... was soll also der Steamclient erkennen?
> 
> Allerdings ist es technisch mehr als einfach zu releasieren, dass Steam im Hintergrund nach Prozesssen schaut, diese mit der internen Datenbank abgleicht und prüft, wie der Prozess XYZ ( = das Spiel ) gestartet wurde.
> 
> Nur: warum? Was soll Steam jetzt machen? E-Mail an Valve? E-Mail an Strafverfolgungsbehörden? Den Rechner des Users sperren? Den Steamaccount des Usern sperren, selbst wenn der Account selbst legal erworbene Spiele beinhaltet?


 
Wobei hier auch die Frage ist ob der Raubkopie Nutzer überhaupt ein Steam Account hat, wenn ja wäre es sicher möglich da ne Meldung zu machen,wobei der Schuß auch ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen kann,wenn einem Spieler wegen einer Raubkopie der Zugang auf seine ganzen Legalen Spiele verwehrt wird. ob das überhaupt rechtens ist? Dann ist auch die Frage warum diese Leute mit ner Kopie rum hantieren,wenn sie eh kein Steam haben nutzt auch das beste ausspionieren und Sperren nichts.
Für mich ist Steam kein Kopierschutz, für mich ist das einfach nur ein Verkaufsshop der mich zwingt immer Online bzw regelmäßig Online zu sein.
Wir werden sehen wo das ganze hin führt,als Kopierschutz hat Steam versagt, als Online Shop ist es wohl der Renner. Und wenn man sieht was von Valve gepflegt wird, behaupte ich sogar das es NUR um den Shop ging. Kopierschutz war da nur ein Vorwand.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Oktober 2012)

@Doomkeeper
Hier, diese Stelle::


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man denn sonst noch Kostenlosen Content, Mods , x Features
> *und gleichberechtigung der User*?
> 
> Kaum mehr irgendwo


 
Mehr als Gleichberechtigung geht ja wohl kaum, ist für mich eigentlich schon fast noch mehr als das Beste für die Nutzer bei einem wirtschaftlichen Unternehmen.

Rechte hat man als Nutzer bei Steam aber faktisch keine durch die Agreements.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper
> Mehr als Gleichberechtigung geht ja wohl kaum, ist für mich eigentlich schon fast noch mehr als das Beste für die Nutzer bei einem wirtschaftlichen Unternehmen.


 
Schonmal überlegt was ich mit Gleichberechtigung gemeint habe?

Nämlich dass Valve jeden Kunden gleich behandelt
und sowas wie ein "Premiumkunde" totaler schwachsinn ist.

Man ist PremiumKunde wenn man schon das Spiel kauft und somit das Unternehmen unterschützt.
Und genau da sorgt Valve für Gleichberechtigung.

Allerhöchstens kosmetische Dinge wie einige Items z.b. TF2 hat nicht jeder.
Aber jeder hat das gleiche Spiel egal ob er ein Spiel für 10, 15, oder 50 Euro (beim Release) bezahlt hat.

Jeder bekommt gratis DLC´s

Und noch was.
Ich hatte recht. Nämlich das ich nirgendwo geschrieben hab das was du mir unterstellt hast.
Danke und noch viel Spaß


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und noch was.
> Ich hatte recht. Nämlich das ich nirgendwo geschrieben hab das was du mir unterstellt hast.
> Danke und noch viel Spaß


 Ich glaube du solltest vielleicht mal im Duden oder sonst wo nachschauen was Gleichberechtigung bedeutet, dass was du darunter verstehst bedeutet es ganz bestimmt nicht, dass nennt sich wenn dann Gleichbehandlung.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest vielleicht mal im Duden oder sonst wo nachschauen was Gleichberechtigung bedeutet, dass was du darunter verstehst bedeutet es ganz bestimmt nicht, dass nennt sich wenn dann Gleichbehandlung.


 


			
				doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> *gleichberechtigung der User*



Wenn du das nicht schnallst, ists nicht mein Problem. 

Dir zuliebe zitier ich mal den Duden.
auf gleicher Stufe, gleich, gleichgeordnet, gleichrangig, gleichstehend, gleichwertig, ranggleich, gleichgestellt, vollwertig, von gleichem Rang

Und was ist jetzt an Gleichberechtigung der User für dich nicht verständlich?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Oktober 2012)

Aus Wiki:


> Soziologisch bezeichnet Gleichberechtigung den Prozess der *rechtlichen*  Angleichung zuvor *ungleicher Rechtssubjekte* in einem *Rechtssystem*...


Der Duden war dann wohl doch nicht ausreichend für dich, lies dir am besten noch durch wie dieses Wort überhaupt entstanden ist, ach was lies es dir gleich komplett durch. 
Gleichberechtigung – Wikipedia

EDIT: Auf der Seite des Duden steht es auch, du hast nur die Synonyme zitiert.


> Bedeutung
> gleiches *Recht*


http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Gleichberechtigung


----------



## ING (6. Oktober 2012)

@*doomkeeper:*

 trotzdem ein scheißwort den steam entrechtet die user mehr als es sie zu irgendwas berechtigt. als steam argument wirkt das auch ziemlich aus den fingern gezogen, das ist bei origin oder dem ubilauncher doch auch nicht anders und wie würde eine ungleichbehandlung aussehen?

---------------------

es ist sicherlich ne einstellungs / überzeugungssache wie man dazu steht aber man muss sich doch nur mal angucken wie das mit der musik ablief. es war schon soweit das die songs nur noch mit einer gewissen haltbarkeit verkauft wurden, zum glück haben sie ne 180° drehung gemacht weil sich immer mehr die songs einfach ausm netz geladen haben. ich mag mir nicht vorstellen wie das heute aussehen würde wenn die kunden das alles einfach so geschluckt hätten.

so oder so, valve hat euch an den eiern, die können ihre agb beliebig ändern und euch ggf. den zugang zu euren spielen verwehren wenn ihr den neuen maßnahmen nicht zustimmt. egal wie großer valve / steam fan man ist, das sollte einem schon zu denken geben


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Zug ist längst abgefahren Mister Smith 
Hast oft genug gezeigt worum es dir bei solchen Themen geht also lass
es einfach gut sein wenn du nicht in der Lage bist deine Welt zu erweitern.

Egal worüber man mit dir schreibt liest man nur "*mäh*" und "*muh*"
und du weißt alles besser.
Du reisst jedes Thema (vor allem Steam) aus dem Kontext weil alles andere
zu groß für dein Sichtfeld ist 

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit der Kommentarfunktion.

Edit:
*Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich MisterSmith auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet. 				*

ach... diese Stille....


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der Zug ist längst abgefahren Mister Smith


 Ich fahre in der Regel mit dem Auto, also gar kein Problem. 

Und ich weiß mit Sicherheit nicht alles besser, habe mich hier in den Kommentaren auch schon oft genug korrigiert bzw. es eingestanden, wenn ich falsch lag.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit:
> *Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich MisterSmith auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet. 				*
> 
> ach... diese Stille....


 ... weil? Weil er deine "Argumente" nimmt und objektiv zerlegt? 

"Okay"


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil? Weil er deine "Argumente" nimmt und objektiv zerlegt?
> 
> "Okay"


 

Weil er aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten macht und zu diesem
Thema eigentlich rein gar nix zu schreiben hatte
als auf einzelne Wörter und Sätze meinerseits zu stürzen.

Wenn er nicht beim Thema bleiben kann und die größte Goldwaage der Welt auspackt
dann verlier ich die Geduld mit einem Menschen.

Er hat an jedem Beitrag etwas auszusetzen ohne etwas eigenes zu schreiben bzw. schreibt
immer nur den selben Schwachsinn auch wenn es rein gar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Ganz einfach.

Und gerade du solltest wissen wie sowas aufregt, wenn jemand seinen Senf zum x-ten Mal
abgibt ohne das Thema überhaupt zu treffen.

Solche Wortgefechte sind einfach nur noch langweilig geworden.
Immer das selbe

Edit.
Objektiv?


MisterSmith ist die pure Subjektivität in Person und kann
vor allem Steam in keinsterweise objektiv normal ausdiskutieren.

Aber das hab ich ja jetzt endlich geändert da es einfach Leute gibt die 
lernresistent bleiben und nur rumpöbeln weil denen etwas nicht gefällt.
Stichwort Steams AGB und die "Abo" Absätze.

Ich hatte sogar mal per PN ein Gespräch mit ihm wegen diesem Thema
um ihn aufzuklären.
Trotzdem hat er dannach den gleichen Unsinn wieder geschrieben bei neuen "Steam"News. 
Immer und immer wieder.

Er braucht sich nicht wundern


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht. So manche Dinge sollten schon noch geändert werden. Und darüber kann man ja diskutieren. Jede Sache hat etwas Positives und etwas Negatives, auch Steam


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht. So manche Dinge sollten schon noch geändert werden. Und darüber kann man ja diskutieren. Jede Sache hat etwas Positives und etwas Negatives, auch Steam


 
Streitet auch niemand ab.
Nur wenn man unter jeder Steam News die selben Off Topic Sätze durchnehmen muss
weil unsere Welt untergeht wenn Steam nicht erreichbar ist,
dann wirds einfach nur noch lästig und wurde schon oft genug
kritisiert.

Manche lernen einfach nie wie man normal auf Beiträge eingeht
statt z.b. irgendwelche alte Links aus 2007/2008 in den Raum zu werfen
und immer die selben Anti-SteamHorror Szenarien durch
die Kommentare zu werfen 

Und es sind mitlerweile alle Vor- und Nachteile über Steam bekannt.
Warum manche trotzdem nicht damit aufhören können werd ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Warum manche trotzdem nicht damit aufhören können werd ich nie verstehen.


 ... und weil die Vor- und Nachteile bekannt sind, darf man darüber nicht diskutieren? 

Merkwürdige Ansicht der Dinge. Steam als solches geht mir, als Spieler, vollkommen gegen den Strich ... da überwiegen auch die hier genannten Vorteile nicht. Des Weiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass dies nur der Anfang war und wir immer weiter in unseren *Rechten* beschnitten werden, der Fauxpas bzgl. dem "Wer die neuen AGB nicht abnickt, darf seine Spiele nicht mehr spielen!" ist nur das Sahnehäubchen. Das widerspricht absolut dem deutschen Recht ... interessiert das Valve? Nö. Die Spieler scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann verstehen dass meine Beiträge manche nicht mehr lesen wollen. Aber im  Grunde reagiere ich nur, wie das auch hier zu dieser News der Fall war.

Der Grund ist eigentlich relativ simpel, ich möchte nicht das jemand aufgrund von Halbwahrheiten sich doch dazu entscheidet Steam zu nutzen.

Denn um so erfolgreicher Steam ist, um so mehr Steam-Only Spiele gibt es für den PC. Und damit auch gleichzeitig weniger Spiele die für mich automatisch in Frage kommen.

Und das betrifft nicht nur Steam, sondern z. B. auch den Ubilauncher, nur werden über diesen im Gegensatz zu Steam so gut wie keine Halbwahrheiten verbreitet bzw. fast nur negatives.

Also das ist der Grund weshalb ich reagiere und nicht weil ich einen Feldzug gegen Steam führe oder was auch immer mir unterstellt wird. Dafür wäre mir meine Zeit definitiv zu schade.


----------



## Mothman (6. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Grund ist eigentlich relativ simpel, ich möchte nicht das jemand aufgrund von Halbwahrheiten sich doch dazu entscheidet Steam zu nutzen.
> [...]
> Denn um so erfolgreicher Steam ist, um so mehr Steam-Only Spiele gibt es für den PC. Und damit auch gleichzeitig weniger Spiele die für mich automatisch in Frage kommen.





MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also das ist der Grund weshalb ich reagiere *und nicht weil ich einen Feldzug gegen Steam führe oder was auch immer mir unterstellt wird*. Dafür wäre mir meine Zeit definitiv zu schade.


 Das liest sich aber im Zitat oben etwas anders.  
Wenn du dich nur zu Wort meldest, um zu verhindern, dass die Leute Steam nutzen, weil du Angst hast dann irgendwann mal nichts mehr spielen zu können ... tja. Wie soll man das nennen? Um deine Hilfe in der Frage hat dich niemand gebeten. Also Hilfsbereitschaft fällt schon mal weg.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das liest sich aber im Zitat oben etwas anders.
> Wenn du dich nur zu Wort meldest, um zu verhindern, dass die Leute Steam nutzen, weil du Angst hast dann irgendwann mal nichts mehr spielen zu können ... tja. Wie soll man das nennen? Um deine Hilfe in der Frage hat dich niemand gebeten. Also Hilfsbereitschaft fällt schon mal weg.


Nein, ich melde mich nicht zu Wort um einfach nur zu verhindern das Leute Steam nutzen. Sondern das Leute aufgrund von Fehlinformationen Steam nutzen.

Alle die sich im klaren sind, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt und die Nutzungsbedingungen von der einen Sekunde auf die andere geändert werden können, sollen Steam, wenn sie da keine Probleme sehen, auch nutzen.


----------



## Mothman (6. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt vernünftig.


----------

